

Cachet – Service status updates improved - jbrooksuk
http://cachethq.io/

======
duaneb
It's not quite clear what exactly this does—apparently I can "Create, edit and
delete components." and "Log incidents." and "monitor services". Some more
relevant info on the pages would be nice.

~~~
jbrooksuk
It's a StatusPage.io alternative. The "Create, edit and delete components" is
kind of arbitrary there.. I'll update it.

------
bpatrianakos
Great! Now I'll just have to get a Statuspage.io subscription to watch my
catchet install. But seriously, this is cool. Creating a StatusPage-type app
has actually been on my todo list and even though I've moved away from PHP I
think the fact that it's built on it makes its appeal and potential for use
very broad.

My first thought though was "what happens if my Catchet instance goes down"?
After thinking about it for a minute I don't think this should be a big
concern for most. Assuming you run Cachet on a server separate from the one
you're monitoring then the chances of both going down at once are small save
for instances where you put both the Cachet instance and the app you're
monitoring on the same provider like a Linode or DigitalOcean and they have an
outage. Then I thought you could just get a free Pingdom account and have it
ping your Cachet instance every few minutes. This way you know your status
page is online (which is really all you need to know about a status page) and
then the status page will give you a more detailed overview of the app you're
really concerned about.

Great job, thank you for making this. I'm definitely going to use it.

~~~
jbrooksuk
Hey, thanks man! Heh, you'd technically need StatusPage.io for your
StatusPage.io subscription ;)

But yes, I'd advise you run it on a separate server.

------
pandemicsyn
Very cool, I just sat down yesterday to start hacking on a Go version of the
same thing. (Go mostly just because I needed an excuse to use it and because I
thought a single binary deploy option might be nice).

I'll definitely give this a shot instead!

------
pimlottc
Nice design. I'm not exactly clear about what's going on in the sample
screenshot, though; when the block has two sections, are those supposed to be
two messages joined together (since they occurred at the same time), or one
message with additional detail?

Also, there are two grammatical errors that are a bit jarring: "We're located
the upstream issue" and "Not know what happened" (possibly that's a joke?)

~~~
jbrooksuk
Thanks pimlottc, we're actively working on the design and trying to improve
readability.

I believe you're talking about the incidents themselves? What you see in the
screenshot isn't actually a good representation of what's happening. Instead,
check out the live demo.
[http://cachet.herokuapp.com/](http://cachet.herokuapp.com/)

And in the mean time, I'll update the screenshots.

~~~
jbrooksuk
Screenshots updated!

------
encoderer
If you don't want to offer hosting, consider integrating so you could do, say,
1-click "deploy to heroku."

I run a SaaS monitoring service (my profile has details) and we've been asked
before to produce an installable product. We've rejected the idea not because
we lack sympathy with companies that have no-hosted-saas policies, but because
the reliability and stability of the service is among the most valuable
features.

~~~
jaxxstorm
There's a "deploy to Heroku" button right there in the markdown..

------
hardwaresofton
As StatusPage.io is a YC-backed startup, I wonder how this affects them... Do
they feel threatened in any way? Though I guess they're really offering a
service, not just a download

~~~
BummerCloud
I wouldn't be threatened. One of the most poignant value propositions is about
hosting.

~~~
hardwaresofton
Yeah, it seems like this is becoming more and more the business model of the
present/future...

------
FruitForce
I've been following development via Twitter and noticed the news that Mozilla
Brazil is using it. Going to be very interesting to see where the project goes
in the next year!

------
geekbri
It would be nice if there was a Demo setup somewhere.

~~~
jbrooksuk
We do, but it should be linked on the homepage and be more visible;
[https://cachet.herokuapp.com](https://cachet.herokuapp.com)

~~~
pimlottc
That's helpful, but it would be more interesting as a demo if it had some
other events on it.

~~~
jbrooksuk
I completely agree. Unfortunately we're having issues with APC
([https://github.com/cachethq/Cachet/issues/163](https://github.com/cachethq/Cachet/issues/163))
on Heroku and as such can't login to add them.

I'm investigating this now.

